# The Bucks should steer clear of Jordan



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

http://www.jsonline.com/sports/buck/may03/139775.asp

The myth that high-profile players would naturally gravitate to Jordan was exposed by the four years the Wizards failed to make the playoffs. The one big move, trading rising star Richard Hamilton for one-dimensional grump Jerry Stackhouse, was a colossal mistake. Jordan also hired the wrong coach in Leonard Hamilton, who was fired after one disastrous 19-63 season, and drafted the wrong player in Kwame Brown when the Wizards received the No. 1 overall pick in the 2001 draft.

But it was as a player during his ill-advised third coming that Jordan created most harm. Though he said he was returning to show the younger players how to properly respect the game, Jordan was exposed as a self-serving egotist by taking most of the shots and practicing the least. According to reports, Jordan rarely appeared for workouts when the team traveled to the Western Conference, instead spending his days on the golf course.


The two paragraphs above were taken from the article.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

this should go toward every team, NOBODY WANTS MJ!! Or will want MJ after they have him anyway


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

He should go to the clippers. They have talent, unlike the wiz. the bucks are fine with grunfeld


----------



## Joluis (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> http://www.jsonline.com/sports/buck/may03/139775.asp
> 
> The myth that high-profile players would naturally gravitate to Jordan was exposed by the four years the Wizards failed to make the playoffs. The one big move, trading rising star Richard Hamilton for one-dimensional grump Jerry Stackhouse, was a colossal mistake. Jordan also hired the wrong coach in Leonard Hamilton, who was fired after one disastrous 19-63 season, and drafted the wrong player in Kwame Brown when the Wizards received the No. 1 overall pick in the 2001 draft.
> ...


Since Kwame was the wrong player who should tey have picked then, no one has shown me anything in that draft.

Jordan Probably sould have traded that pick for Brand, & Jordan Did some good things in Washington & some bad ones & I think he learned from his mistakes.


----------



## beefdog (May 7, 2003)

Give the guy another shot. I agree he didn't do the best things for the Wiz, but I thought Stack would be a good Idea at the time too.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Yea, I thought Hamilton didn't have a superstar status in Detroit but I think he proved all of us wrong


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

We really can't rate MJ so soon.

- He woke Christian Laettner up. He disappeared in the league until MJ got to him.

- Although Stack and MJ's ego couldn't get along together, without MJ as a player, Stack could potentially really help that team.

- I say he failed signing Hughes :dead:

- Kwame had more pressure on him than should've been allowed. I feel sorry for him. Maybe without MJ, he will show the world his talents and all the critics will just shut-up. At least I hope so. :heart: 

- Jeffries was a good solid pick. He has the potential to be the starting SF on that team for a long while. Before he tore his ACL, I was impressed with his overall game. :grinning: 

- Etan and Haywood just need more time to develop. They have only been in the league 2 years. They could be good centers that everyone needs on their team, yet Washington has 2.

- Dixon was also a good pick by MJ.

I say let his picks speak for themselves by what they accomplish at the NBA level in the next few years. MJ did what he was supposed to do. He got rid of bulky contracts (Juwan, Rod, and Mitch) and brought in young talent. The free agents could've come this off-season if he was still handling basketball operations but he's not and neither will the free agents.

All that said... I still don't want him apart of the Bucks. He just needs to sit back and chill for a while. But he NEVER does that :laugh:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I wish he could come join the Hawks. We have nothing to lose. It's impossible to make worse trades than the last GM did, and it might garner a little bit of interest


----------



## DCBullet (Jun 1, 2003)

Don't drink the MJ kool-aid! He was a disaster but no media person will dare say so. 

Laettner and Stack were shipped out of Detroit by Dumars years apart for the same reason - they're locker room poison. Hughes was a bad signing no matter how you justify it. I could have moved Juwan Howard - how tough is it to figure Mark Cuban is your best bet to move a fat contract? 

I do like the Jeffries pick if he can return from injury. Juan Dixon is the usual Wiz Big East/ACC type of pick made due to local name recognition. MJ also gave away a future #1 to be exercised in 2005-07(?) as part of the Haywood deal. Think Memphis' lottery debacle this year... 

If any other player would have abused Kwame like MJ did there'd be an uproar. Rookies get grief, but when you're second year you shouldn't be called "******" repeatedly and made to retrieve practice balls kicked into the stands.

MJ - fantastic player, lousy executive, complete tool


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DCBullet</b>!
> If any other player would have abused Kwame like MJ did there'd be an uproar. Rookies get grief, but when you're second year you shouldn't be called "******" repeatedly and made to retrieve practice balls kicked into the stands.


That's pretty harsh. I wasn't aware of such language. Is this a fact or rumor? If it's a fact, I would consider a civil suit because those are damaging words to a youngster coming from an icon which can have an everlasting effect on his career.


----------



## DCBullet (Jun 1, 2003)

Never seen print, but this came out on local radio (Doc Walker on the John Thompson Show) around the time the team elected not to give MJ a retirement gift. Sources did not want to go on record which explains why it wasn't reported elsewhere. There were a lot of other verifiable stories to report soon after...

FWIW, I'm normally a skeptic about unconfirmed stories but it rang true to me. Doc Walker is a big MJ fan but willing to pass along things he heard within/around the organization about how things quickly deteriorated.


----------

